# What colour is this horse?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How old is he? 

It's a bit hard to tell from one picture. I am going to guess that he is grey, but that is just a guess based on the lightness on his face. Roans usually have darker faces than their bodies.

A grulla/o is a black dun basically. You should see dun markings such as leg barring and definitely a dorsal stripe.


----------



## SophieLee (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, he's not mine, he's a friends, and she says he was just broken in, so i'm guessing he is no older than 5. He's at the bottom of the pecking order, if that helps


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My guess is sooty buckskin.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with trailhorserider


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was thinking buckskin too.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Another vote for sooty buckskin here. The way the darker coloring is on his shoulders and forehead is very reminiscent of my sooty bay.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sooty Buckskin would be my guess.


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think sooty buckskin also


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

he looks like a bay to me


----------



## OnAWhimFarm (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, I would also guess sooty buckskin.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hes deffinately not a bay 
i was thinking even a sooty buckskin as well 
but even a dun as a dun is not as easy to destinguish than a buckskin.
maybe even a taffy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he's a sooty buckskin.

Here is a site with some good info on grullo horses
http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/colorsGrullo.shtml.
Basically, the deciding factor on whether or not a horse carries the dun gene is a prominent dorsal stripe.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a picture of my grulla to give you an idea, I'm going with this horse is a sooty buckskin like the rest have said...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I want to say he is probably a smutty buckskin...a better picture with better lighting would be helpful


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a neat lookin' Grulla. I love the long face and Roman nose. Is it mustang or part so? or has some spanish or south american? I am all over the globe her. I like its' long lanky lines. Has good stamina?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> That's a neat lookin' Grulla. I love the long face and Roman nose. Is it mustang or part so? or has some spanish or south american? I am all over the globe her. I like its' long lanky lines. Has good stamina?


Honestly don't know...I got her as a rescue and I've looked up and down but she looks mostly QH to me. She's got a lot of cow sense and is very, very athletic and really fast!! She's intelligent and very quick to learn. I'm still trying to track down previous owners, but they're all saying QH, just haven't gotten back to who bred her yet...


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another Grulla example for you...my yearling. I would say Sooty Buckskin as well on yours.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

definitely bay based, sooty buckskin by the look of things. most likely


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

Grulla! A REALLY good website on Grullas: What IS a Grulla?


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

like just about everyone else, I'd say sooty buckskin 

&mliponoga, everytime I see your mare I drool


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've gotta say he's a Grulla. Primarily because of his legs being black up to/past the knees. I have a grulla and thats one of the distinguishing factors. Beautiful horse!


----------

